# IV Push: Missing Stop Time (ER Facility Coding)



## Medical_Coder (Apr 21, 2011)

Greetings my Fellow Coders!

I'm in need of accurate assistance regarding facility ER coding for an IV Push. If the documentation is missing the "stop time" for an IV push, is it "ok" to still code this procedure?

In addition, does anyone know of a website that I can refer to regarding policies on this matter. Does anyone also know of a website that provides information on drugs that are commonly used for an IV Push and drugs that are commonly used for an IV Infusion? Any assistance is truly appreciated!


----------



## Mojo (Apr 21, 2011)

An infusion of 15 minutes or less is coded as a push. A stop time is not required for an IVP.

Here is an online lesson on injection and infusion coding that explains the hierarchy and use of modifier 59:
http://qhr.knowledgebase.co/article...drug-administration-coding-online-lesson.html

Another article: http://justcoding.com/262316/unravel-injection-and-infusion-coding-confusion

A list of IVP you might see given in the ED to get you started:  http://www.rphworld.com/viewlink-25619.html
I would add Adenosine, Atropine, Dilaudid, Demerol, Morphine and Insulin.

A list of IV drips (therapeutic infusions):  http://www.rphworld.com/viewlink-25629.html
I would add insulin and Heparin.

Other IV infusions include electrolyte replacement (Magnesium, K-riders aka KCL, Phosphorus and Calcium), IVPB antibiotics/antifungals (Ampicillin, Azithromycin, Bactrim, Cefazidine, Cefmetazole, Cefoxitin, Flagyl, Gentamycin, Tobramycin, Vancomycin, Levoquin, Rocephin, Zosyn and Zyvox)

That should get you started!


----------



## Medical_Coder (Apr 23, 2011)

Mojo you are simply awesome! Thank you "so" much for this valuable information. This helps out tremendously. You have no idea how much clarity you have just provided to the amount of confusion I was experiencing. I'm truly grateful for your much appreciated help in this matter!


----------



## Mojo (Apr 23, 2011)

I had a list of IVP, IVPB and other therapeutic infusions I compiled for my facility coding team. Of course, I couldn't find it.  The most frequent IV meds I encountered were:

Cardizem IVP, followed by an infusion of Cardizem
Nitro (Tridil, NTG) infusion
Adenosine IVP (this has to be given quickly over a couple of seconds, followed by a NS IVP bolus to get the drug in quickly)
Banana Bags (therapuetic infusions administered to alcoholics) - it may be listed as a liter of IVF with MVI (multivitamins that make the solution yellow - Banana Bag), thiamine, folic acid and magnesium
Electrolyte replacements
Various antibiotics, most commonly Levoquin and Rocephin
Dopamine infusion
Levophed infusion
Zofran IVP
Pepcid IVP
Protonix IVP or infusion
Insulin IVP or infusion
Morphine IVP
Ativan IVP
Narcan IVP


----------

